# "Makefile warnings, please consider fixing"



## gutiersa (Sep 23, 2020)

I keep getting errors like this but I am not sure how to fix them. I have looked around but I am no finding anything related to my particular issue. This error occurred during the install of twig. It did install, but I would like to fix it. Thanks


```
/!\ php74-pear-channel-twig-20140108: Makefile warnings, please consider fixing /!\
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 23, 2020)

The license was not set for this port.


```
$ make install
/!\ php72-pear-channel-twig-20140108: Makefile warnings, please consider fixing /!\

Please set LICENSE for this port
```


----------



## gutiersa (Sep 26, 2020)

How do I set license for this port? I am not sure how to do that. 
Thank you


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 26, 2020)

This kind of port have no license file so its impossible to set one.


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 9, 2020)

Seems like the warning shouldn't come up (or be different) on those types of ports. I guess it's a meta-port?


----------

